# Turbine Cowboys, new Weather Channel tv show



## Piranhamonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen "_Turbine Cowboys_? it looks really entertaining. I don's have cable so I will get to see it if DVR it at a friends house. 

here is a link to the weather channel video

TV Pages Player - BTE

let me know!


----------

